# Let the banner of Solland fly!



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

There is a problem, however. Does anyone actually know what the colours of the Solland province are/were? I've been looking all over the place but can't find anything about it, so I was wondering if anyone here knew.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I think it is red and green in quarters like the howling griffons.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

just looked up in a old white dwarf an article called colours of the empire. In here it may answer why it is difficult to find solland colour. This is because sollen has now fallen and is now know as Wissebland and ruled over by countess Emmanuelle of nuln. The colour scheme for this is white and black. However i am unable to find details of the old solland colours. sorry


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I believe there was reference to Solland in the Warhammer Roleplay book about the Empire, but I can't remember if it mentioned colours, that would be the most current fluff material out though, if its not mentioned in the army book of course. There is also a novel about trying to reclaim the Solland Runefang either due, or reccently out, and that may well divulge the info you seek as well.

Wissenland has its own colours, I think virtually all white, but if I remember right its just a reverse of Nuln's colours as they are effectivily controlling the land at the moment as Snorri just said. Been a while since I owned the Empire book however, and I've never had the current one.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, thanks for your help. I'm just trying to get info on the province because I thought it would be interesting to do a army based there during the orc invasion, sort of like the lotr Arnor forces, desperatly trying to hold on even though the wars as good as over. Just a small project to ease me out of 40k-ness for a while, before I start on my elves (*whingy voice* I do it this afternoon *end whingy voice*).


----------

